# Ad Blocker



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My old computer died and got a new faster one smiles but I liked the ad blocker that I had I got it from here and I can't find anything about it???? Help?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

T,

I don't have an answer for you, but good to see you are posting.  I was just thinking of you the other day, as you may tell you are still in my thoughts, hope you are doing OK.

Also hope someone comes up with an answer, because I just got notified that I need to replace my computer and I'm already starting to dread the idea. Seems a couple of days or so of no HT and I could be.....................................IDK. I'm already goofy enough as it is. 

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://adblockplus.org

Good to see you back around Jim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Weird, I posted a reply to this thread at 10:15 and it didn't show any posts yet at 10:15.....now my post is gone and other posts that were originally there show up.....very strange indeed.

Good to hear from you Jim, what kinda computer?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Oops....just saw it was a double post.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Oops....just saw it was a double post.


 I have been told that is a sign of something...just can not remember what it was....


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

uBlock Origin is the best ad blocker ad on.


----------

